# Crufts 2010



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Arguably the biggest and best dog show in the world took place last weekend at the NEC, Crufts and here's a few Golden pics....
this is Annef (a contributor on UK Golden lovers) and her girl who won Undergraduate - Bitch 
1st SIATHAM CALAMITY JANE (MRS A E FALCONER)
and
Mid Limit - Bitch 
2nd SIATHAM NEVER SAY NEVER (MRS A E FALCONER) 





































Those pics above are of Sadie who gained second place - well done!!! Superb!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning!
I'm not at all familiar with your shows (just learning ours!) what is "undergraduate"?
Thanks!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

BEEEEEOWTIFUL!! Thanks for the pics, wish I could have gone! Well done Anne, what a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

hotel4dogs, this is a copy of the classes definition -
MINOR PUPPY—For dogs of six and not exceeding nine calendar months of age on the first day of the Show. PUPPY—For dogs of six and not exceeding twelve calendar months of age on the first day of the Show. JUNIOR—For dogs of six and not exceeding eighteen calendar months of age on the first day of the Show. YEARLING—For dogs of twelve and not exceeding twenty four calendar months of age on the first day of the Show.
GRADUATE—For dogs which have not won a Challenge Certificate or four or more First Prizes at Championship Shows in Graduate, Post Graduate, Minor Limit, Mid Limit, Limit and Open Classes, whether restricted or not, where Challenge Certificates were offered for the breed.
POST GRADUATE—For dogs which have not won a Challenge Certificate or five or more First Prizes at Championship Shows in Post Graduate, Minor Limit, Mid Limit, Limit and Open Classes, whether restricted or not, where Challenge Certificates were offered for the breed.
MID LIMIT—For dogs which have not become Show Champions under Kennel Club Regulations or under the rules of any governing body recognised by the Kennel Club or won five or more First Prizes in all at Championship Shows in Mid Limit, Limit or Open Classes, confined to the breed, whether restricted or not, at shows where Challenge Certificates were offered for the Breed.
LIMIT—For dogs which have not become Show Champions under Kennel Club Regulations or under the rules of any governing body recognised by the Kennel Club or won seven or more First Prizes in all, at Championship Shows in Limit or Open Classes, confined to the Breed, whether restricted or not, at Shows where Challenge Certificates were offered for the Breed.
OPEN—For all dogs of the breeds for which the class is provided and eligible for entry at the Show.
VETERAN—For dogs of not less than seven years of age on the first day of the Show.

I think the undergrad class is where you've won three or more first prizes


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a few more random pics taken around the Golden Bitch ring at Crufts 2010


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Graham undoubtedly the greatest show 22,000 dogs competing in a competition in a country the size of the UK Wow.

Anne many congratulations wish I could of been there to see your success.

Graham I know you were only there for Gun Dog day but have you any photos of the other breeds in the class and also final 7 for best of show, yes I know it is a Golden forum but I am sure show people would like to see some of the other Gun dogs (please GSP, Irish Setter, weimaraner,Vizsla,Spaniel,Flat coat,Lab, etc:crossfing) in anticipation pant pant pant


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Graham thanks for posting class definitions as I did not understand quite what each class represented.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's some obedience pics, they're from the international competition, this is Holland competing

A 'Directed Retrieve' - 









'Heelwork' - 



























'Retrieve Over Hurdle' - 









'Distance Control' - 









The 'Sendaway' -


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you Graham Wow the distance retreive is great as is the over hurdle Hmmm are they good or have you just got an amazing camera or perhaps both more please or if you dont want to post all your photos email me them.:wavey:


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Fabulous picture's Grah, mine are no where near as good, especially after killing my SLR and having to use the point and click,


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tracey I dont care the Quality of the pics post them, dont even mind if they are not all Goldens.


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Trace, have a word with Andrew and you could part ex yours for another one in Walters photo video, don't mention the error 99 though lol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, he's going to take it into work and see if his friend can fix it, if not i'm dropping huge hints for a new body, after all it's a lot cheaper seeing how i already have the lenses


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

most of mine are from discover dogs,


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

gabbys furry daddy









oliver & Gracie's human nanny (breeder)









red setter









st bernard 









skye terrier (i think)









dandie dinmot terrier


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh thank you Tracey for posting other Gun dog breeds will have a closer look tomorrow and post when I can see (Jade has given me a swollen eye bless her)


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Oh thank you Tracey for posting other Gun dog breeds will have a closer look tomorrow and post when I can see (Jade has given me a swollen eye bless her)


ouch sounds painfull, i hit mine on the radiator cabinet the last week luckily for me it did't bruise, but oh my was it sore, 

I have a few more uploading, think i'll leave them running while i go get some sleep


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG fabulous pics!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! They are all such beautiful dogs.


----------



## mspantherina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your support and suggestions on the thread regarding Zoelie. They didn't go unnoticed. This is not easy for us and we are not doing a great job of communicating on this forum. Please know that we are taking all the suggestions given in to consideration.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
So do I interpret this correctly, a 6 month old puppy can pick which class they want to show in, out of 3 different classes? So if, for example, you had a large puppy you might opt to show in the Junior class rather than the minor puppy?




welshgold said:


> hotel4dogs, this is a copy of the classes definition -
> MINOR PUPPY—For dogs of six and not exceeding nine calendar months of age on the first day of the Show. PUPPY—For dogs of six and not exceeding twelve calendar months of age on the first day of the Show. JUNIOR—For dogs of six and not exceeding eighteen calendar months of age on the first day of the Show. YEARLING—For dogs of twelve and not exceeding twenty four calendar months of age on the first day of the Show.
> GRADUATE—For dogs which have not won a Challenge Certificate or four or more First Prizes at Championship Shows in Graduate, Post Graduate, Minor Limit, Mid Limit, Limit and Open Classes, whether restricted or not, where Challenge Certificates were offered for the breed.
> POST GRADUATE—For dogs which have not won a Challenge Certificate or five or more First Prizes at Championship Shows in Post Graduate, Minor Limit, Mid Limit, Limit and Open Classes, whether restricted or not, where Challenge Certificates were offered for the breed.
> ...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely pics Graham and Tracey, it sounded like a great day out! Re the class definition, as long as your pup is within the age limits it can enter all of the classes eligible.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tracey that photo of the Boxer just about cracked me up:bowrofl:


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes that is right but unusual, as a minor puppy is unlikely to have the maturity to compete in Junior. We are limited by age and by the amount of wins as to which classes we enter and if chasing JW points we may enter several classes. Personally I prefer not to do that as I feel the dog gets ring stale and I like them showing with enthusiasm when they go into the higher classes. Annef


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

GReat pics from Crufts. I love the ones of, I am assuming, the SGRDT. Were those 2 supposed to break away and gallop around like that? Also the one where they are all sitting but one? He is standing facing the wrong way Lol.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love seeing them pics, the retriever display team were great as usual - must be quite warm in there for them.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

We where there as well, non of our pics are as good as the first ones posted, will uplead a couple for you.

Had a great day, got 5 old year book from the golden retriever club stand and the 5th book of champion.

EDit Pics

Southern Golden retriever desplay team


















Game Keepers classes final









Goldie Best of Breed in the group









Gundog desplay was one of the best I've seen


















Best in show line up


----------

